# Some Miami Metro Zoo photos



## Zeabed (Apr 9, 2010)

These were taken during a 04/01/2010 visit. The cheetah and the feeding porcupine were being displayed at the nature pavilion show.


----------



## carlos91 (Apr 10, 2010)

lighting is a little harsh but some cool shots =)


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 10, 2010)

Too sad to see the cheetah restrained by a leash. Other than that, that one's your best of the three.
The harsh sunlight of south Florida wasn't to you advantage as photographer and gave you VERY strong contrasts. This becomes most apparent in the third, where the main subject's face and front are all lost in shadow. Compositionally that one's not very pleasing, either, with the other chimpanzee walking through the back, all unconnected to the photo you actually had in mind (I guess).


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah, now I know I'm back home again...  BTW, the cheetah was leashed because it was an open pavilion show at the zoo.  I guess the insurance people insisted in protecting the humans in the audience too.  

Here's another: a Giant Eland, the world's largest antelope.


----------



## jedc53 (Apr 12, 2010)

You are a really good photographer.You have collect very nice photos.Its very beautiful pictures you've taken there at the Metro Zoo.What camera do you use? Metro Zoo is an awesome zoo. My favorite part is the aviary.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 12, 2010)

jedc53 said:


> You are a really good photographer.You have collect very nice photos.Its very beautiful pictures you've taken there at the Metro Zoo.What camera do you use? Metro Zoo is an awesome zoo. My favorite part is the aviary.


 
Thank you jed.  I just take these photos for my own entertainment and to share with family and friends.  Usually, I take a 70-300mm zoom with me, but in this visit I didn't have much time to prepare and just grabbed my Canon 40D with the EF/S 60mm lens mounted on it.

If you like Metro Zoo, you might want to check out the rest of my zoo photos to date:  Miami Metro Zoo - a set on Flickr


----------



## MAV90 (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome shots, I can watch Chimps play and do what ever it is they do all day. I think most fascinating animals! 

The lighting is a bit harsh, but it's hard to get any pictures at a zoo with soft lighting, they open so late that by the time you start shooting the lighting is already blinding. And being In south Florida doesn't help either. Great shots none the less, porcupine was my favorite!


----------



## MAV90 (Apr 12, 2010)

how do you like that 70-300 btw?


----------



## PictureJewelry (Apr 12, 2010)

Did you shoot these on tripod. They are very sharp. Nice Job!


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you Mav and PictureJ. It is an excellent lens, surprisingly sharp for a zoom, particularly so for a relatively affordable one. Check out this cropped image and judge further yourselves. BTW, this one of a pygmy hippo was taken in November 2008 with a Canon XTi. I downloaded this from the flickr page linked in my earlier post. You can check it out there and click on All Sizes to see the large version. Tack sharp.

Oh, almost forgot the last question.  No, no tripod.  This lens has IS (Image Stabilization).  I didn't have to zoom that much anyway; the animals down in their pads are usually just a few feet away from you.


----------

